# Piece of advice.



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

Without reading my previous posts and knowing any background I want to share some advice that I noticed this weekend how useful it can be.
If you have a counselor see if they let you have e-mail address or cell phone number. I had something happen this weekend and my wife was home but I knew I needed to get an appointment soon as possible so sent a text and now I can be seen Monday afternoon and I knew that since Saturday evening so at least I can get help and one less thing to worry about.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Good advice. My therapist uses texts to schedule. 

BTW do you mean your ex-wife?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

Sadly not ex-wife yet.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In my past counseling experiences with my RSXW, our MC always provided a cell phone number for emergency text messages, voicemail, and email access!

The few times I used it, the MC responded back to me almost immediately!*


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

During the 1st few months after finding out my WW was cheating I was a wreck. Early on I contacted my work EAP and met with my counselor during the 1st few weeks after DD. About a month in, I recovered some emails that my wife and her AP had written to each other. They were the most horrible, damaging things I have ever read. What she wrote about me destroyed me... this after 30 years of marriage and raising 2 grown children. 

My EAP has a 24 hour emergency hotline. At the time I was "borderline". I called the number and had a counselor on the phone in 5 min. My IC called me at 8am the next morning and requested I come in and see her immediately. I did.

In 30 years prior, I had never considered the EAP. To me it was a program for someone else. Yeah... right. The DOD is very serious about it's workforce and committed to the health of war-fighter.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Feeling lost and lonely said:


> Sadly not ex-wife yet.


How's that going?

Have you filed?


----------



## release2016 (Dec 30, 2016)

It's well worth noting your advice. Just knowing that you have somewhere to go with an issue, and how long you have to contain yourself for, can make all the difference to riding out the storm.


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *In my past counseling experiences with my RSXW, our MC always provided a cell phone number for emergency text messages, voicemail, and email access!
> 
> The few times I used it, the MC responded back to me almost immediately!*


That's good, I have had some that has and some that didn't.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

RWB said:


> During the 1st few months after finding out my WW was cheating I was a wreck. Early on I contacted my work EAP and met with my counselor during the 1st few weeks after DD. About a month in, I recovered some emails that my wife and her AP had written to each other. They were the most horrible, damaging things I have ever read. What she wrote about me destroyed me... this after 30 years of marriage and raising 2 grown children.
> 
> My EAP has a 24 hour emergency hotline. At the time I was "borderline". I called the number and had a counselor on the phone in 5 min. My IC called me at 8am the next morning and requested I come in and see her immediately. I did.
> 
> In 30 years prior, I had never considered the EAP. To me it was a program for someone else. Yeah... right. The DOD is very serious about it's workforce and committed to the health of war-fighter.


Happy to hear that DOD takes it seriously, and thank you for working for them protecting us. My employer has a good EAP too and I always re people to call if they need help but most don't think they need it.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> How's that going?
> 
> Have you filed?


I had retainer with lawyer set but ran into some financial issues that had to be taken care of. Getting towards the end of that issue so now just some medical issues to deal with. 

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## Feeling lost and lonely (Dec 15, 2015)

release2016 said:


> It's well worth noting your advice. Just knowing that you have somewhere to go with an issue, and how long you have to contain yourself for, can make all the difference to riding out the storm.


It sure helped a lot this time.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------

